# Straight Soprano vs. Curved Soprano



## Soprano_Player27 (2 mo ago)

I was looking through some of the posts on here, and a surprising number of people said they owned a curved soprano. I didn't even know that was a thing before. I was wondering if there were any major differences between the two, or if people just like the curved saxophone better.


----------



## BrianMitchellBrody (Jan 29, 2009)

Curved sops are easier to hear yourself and some people say it is easier on the hand’s especially the thumb.


----------



## dexdex (May 10, 2011)

It is also easier to record/amplify, and easier to carry around. 
I’ve been playing a curved Yanagisawa for more than 25 years. By the way, it never went through a full overhaul, a nice testimony of their amazing build quality. 
I’m currently in the process of “relearning” to play the straight horn, for fun. 
Many people don’t like the curved soprano, mainly for visual reasons. Looks like a toy, kind of clownish, they say.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

dexdex said:


> Many people don’t like the curved soprano, mainly for visual reasons. Looks like a toy, kind of clownish, they say.


A curved soprano will almost always illicit a reaction from folks wondering what the heck it is. When they ask me _what kind of saxophone is that?_ I'll always deadpan, _a small one..._


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Curved will be a ton easier on your right thumb.

I don't understand the type where the neck only has the faintest curve so you've still got to hold the thing up in the air with your right thumb.


----------



## LostConn (Feb 14, 2014)

Soprano_Player27 said:


> I was wondering if there were any major differences between the two, or if people just like the curved saxophone better.


1. Because of its shape, a curved soprano is held closer to the body, like a miniature alto. This means that the player's right arm doesn't have to be extended out the way a straight sop typically requires. Thus, there is less stress on the right thumb, hand, and forearm -- easier to play for extended periods of time, and less punishing to the body over the course of years. Also, because the curved sop extends "down" more than "out," it's much easier to use a neck strap to bear the weight of the instrument. This enhances the benefit to the hand and arm.

2. I personally believe that curved sopranos tend to have a slightly mellower tone than straight sopranos -- less oboeish and more saxophone-like. This is a difficult proposition to test because you need horns from the same maker that are essentially identical except for the curvature. That rules out Selmer and Yamaha, for example. It might be possible to do a careful study with Yanagisawa instruments. SOTW's own Dr. Paul Cohen has looked into this issue with vintage sopranos, and has concluded that a small but noticeable difference does exist. It is also true that among hardcore Rascher School classical players, curved Buescher sopranos are always preferred over their straight counterparts for tonal reasons.

3. Some players don't enjoy curved sopranos because (a) they don't like the more immediate, "in your face" sound coming from the upturned bell; and/or (b) they find the ergonomics more cramped because the bell is near the player's RH fingers; and/or (c) they believe the intonation can be less reliable than on a straight sop.

It's hard to evaluate soprano preferences overall because the curved horn is not always an option. As noted above, Selmer Paris and Yamaha don't offer curved sopranos. Keilwerth doesn't make many sopranos at all these days, but it has no curved model either. So all the sponsored artists for these top brands will have to be straight soprano players whether they like it or not (I'm not suggesting that they don't like their existing straight sops -- only that there might be some changes in expressed player preferences if more options existed). I think there's also still a bit of a stigma attached to the curved horn (see previous posts), and that may affect the choices made even by professionals.


----------



## Benjamin Allen (Aug 24, 2014)

LostConn said:


> 1. Because of its shape, a curved soprano is held closer to the body, like a miniature alto. This means that the player's right arm doesn't have to be extended out the way a straight sop typically requires. Thus, there is less stress on the right thumb, hand, and forearm -- easier to play for extended periods of time, and less punishing to the body over the course of years. Also, because the curved sop extends "down" more than "out," it's much easier to use a neck strap to bear the weight of the instrument. This enhances the benefit to the hand and arm.
> 
> 2. I personally believe that curved sopranos tend to have a slightly mellower tone than straight sopranos -- less oboeish and more saxophone-like. This is a difficult proposition to test because you need horns from the same maker that are essentially identical except for the curvature. That rules out Selmer and Yamaha, for example. It might be possible to do a careful study with Yanagisawa instruments. SOTW's own Dr. Paul Cohen has looked into this issue with vintage sopranos, and has concluded that a small but noticeable difference does exist. It is also true that among hardcore Rascher School classical players, curved Buescher sopranos are always preferred over their straight counterparts for tonal reasons.
> 
> ...


Excellent response! Good stuff.


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

I would also question whether the older horns (Buescher, Conn are the most common makes with both curved and straight) had both types built to the same acoustical design. From photos it appears that there was a lot of variation amongst both curved and straight sopranos in the years when curvies were being made, so you'd have the next question of "which generation of curved horn are you talking about?"

I will say that if I were to find myself playing any more than very intermittent soprano, I'd be investing in a curved model.


----------



## lydian (Oct 25, 2016)

I play a lot of soprano. On gigs, I play straight. It gives me the sound, look and ergos I want. My curved I’ve always considered a toy or travel/practice horn. Sounds and plays fine, but just seems like a novelty to me, right or wrong. Seems like most pros feel this way as well since the vast majority play straight.

If you want a cute little curvy though, go for it. It still sounds and plays like a real sax, so you’re not really missing out on anything.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

turf3 said:


> I would also question whether the older horns (Buescher, Conn are the most common makes with both curved and straight) had both types built to the same acoustical design.


All I know is that I once got to play a straight Buescher soprano side by side with my curved Buescher soprano. They seemed different in sound until I played the straight soprano pointed towards the wall about a foot or two away. Then they both sounded the same.


----------



## Sakshama (Jul 18, 2007)

I feel my curved soprano feels more free blowing. I feel the straight soprano needs more of my breath like a clarinet.


----------



## cliveyx (Aug 20, 2003)

These days I use a very cheap clone Yani curvy. I chose it as the pain in my right shoulder had meant me stopping playing my Elkhart straight Sop . I immediately found the curvy easier to play and it solved the pain issue from the right off. 
A word re tone production. I find it hard to recreate my old tone on the curvy which is a bit of a shame as I actually prefer my old tone to what I am getting these days. I really don't practice half as much as I did ten years ago and this is probably the real reason for the deterioration .

Re Chinese clones. It's probably accurate and fair to state that the Chinese products have made curvies both ubiquitous and cheap . 

They are predominantly distributed on the internet by a whole sector of both legit and very sketchy retail , including the professional counterfeiting gangs .
So there is even or more chance that you could end up with something saxophone shaped if you decide to tangle with the bottom end.


----------



## whamptoncourt (Dec 4, 2017)

There is a "half-way house" in this with the semi curved or saxello style. No need to hold it out, so the right arm thumb thing is no problem, but looks pretty good. The sound isn't in your face. Lots of cheapo stuff from China, but there are also available from top tier makers like R&C. I have an older Barone Taiwanese horn that's pretty good but I'm not sure if they are still available.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

whamptoncourt said:


> There is a "half-way house" in this with the semi curved or saxello style. No need to hold it out, so the right arm thumb thing is no problem, but looks pretty good. The sound isn't in your face. Lots of cheapo stuff from China, but there are also available from top tier makers like R&C. I have an older Barone Taiwanese horn that's pretty good but I'm not sure if they are still available.


Yes! Since the ‘70s, I played straight (Conn, Selmer, Keilwerth) sops as well as the Yanagisawa SC992, which I found to fatigue my ears. The Selmer Serie III with a bent neck played well, but it was heavy and I didn’t care for the tenon situation. My solution was the Borgani Jubilee straight sop with a bent neck. Bliss.


----------



## whamptoncourt (Dec 4, 2017)

Here's on of our members playing an R&C saxello. 
What’ll I Do - R&C Saxello + Gerber Solo LC


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

I recently got a great deal on a used Kessler (Chateau) curvie, and I have to say after being a straight soprano holdout for 50 some years, I really enjoy playing this curved soprano! It seems easier to hear myself on it and is much more comfortable to play for extended periods standing using a neck strap. I’m glad I added one to my collection.


----------



## Eulipion2 (Apr 21, 2003)

Pertaining to sonic differences, my Rampone semi-curved (it's NOT a Saxello!) and full curvy sound very similar, with the curvy having that more immediate, "in your face" sound, but to the listener it sounds the same.


----------



## soybean (Oct 26, 2007)

reeddoubler said:


> I recently got a great deal on a used Kessler (Chateau) curvie…


 Cool. The bell keys on the right or left? How’s the intonation on the low notes?


----------



## saxdancer (Mar 3, 2010)

I always felt silly when I thought about playing the curved sop, but for it was a much more physically comfortable horn. The straight sop would fatigue my thumb much more, even when using a neck strap.


----------



## Travsax (Jul 17, 2019)

In terms of weight on the thumb, how does a semi-curved soprano compare to a fully-curved soprano? For semi-curved, I’m think of the saxello or a soprano with only a curved neck. Surely a fully curved bell makes some difference?


----------



## Soprano_Player27 (2 mo ago)

I was looking through some of the posts on here, and a surprising number of people said they owned a curved soprano. I didn't even know that was a thing before. I was wondering if there were any major differences between the two, or if people just like the curved saxophone better.


----------



## BrianMitchellBrody (Jan 29, 2009)

Curved sops are easier to hear yourself and some people say it is easier on the hand’s especially the thumb.


----------



## dexdex (May 10, 2011)

It is also easier to record/amplify, and easier to carry around. 
I’ve been playing a curved Yanagisawa for more than 25 years. By the way, it never went through a full overhaul, a nice testimony of their amazing build quality. 
I’m currently in the process of “relearning” to play the straight horn, for fun. 
Many people don’t like the curved soprano, mainly for visual reasons. Looks like a toy, kind of clownish, they say.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

dexdex said:


> Many people don’t like the curved soprano, mainly for visual reasons. Looks like a toy, kind of clownish, they say.


A curved soprano will almost always illicit a reaction from folks wondering what the heck it is. When they ask me _what kind of saxophone is that?_ I'll always deadpan, _a small one..._


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Curved will be a ton easier on your right thumb.

I don't understand the type where the neck only has the faintest curve so you've still got to hold the thing up in the air with your right thumb.


----------



## LostConn (Feb 14, 2014)

Soprano_Player27 said:


> I was wondering if there were any major differences between the two, or if people just like the curved saxophone better.


1. Because of its shape, a curved soprano is held closer to the body, like a miniature alto. This means that the player's right arm doesn't have to be extended out the way a straight sop typically requires. Thus, there is less stress on the right thumb, hand, and forearm -- easier to play for extended periods of time, and less punishing to the body over the course of years. Also, because the curved sop extends "down" more than "out," it's much easier to use a neck strap to bear the weight of the instrument. This enhances the benefit to the hand and arm.

2. I personally believe that curved sopranos tend to have a slightly mellower tone than straight sopranos -- less oboeish and more saxophone-like. This is a difficult proposition to test because you need horns from the same maker that are essentially identical except for the curvature. That rules out Selmer and Yamaha, for example. It might be possible to do a careful study with Yanagisawa instruments. SOTW's own Dr. Paul Cohen has looked into this issue with vintage sopranos, and has concluded that a small but noticeable difference does exist. It is also true that among hardcore Rascher School classical players, curved Buescher sopranos are always preferred over their straight counterparts for tonal reasons.

3. Some players don't enjoy curved sopranos because (a) they don't like the more immediate, "in your face" sound coming from the upturned bell; and/or (b) they find the ergonomics more cramped because the bell is near the player's RH fingers; and/or (c) they believe the intonation can be less reliable than on a straight sop.

It's hard to evaluate soprano preferences overall because the curved horn is not always an option. As noted above, Selmer Paris and Yamaha don't offer curved sopranos. Keilwerth doesn't make many sopranos at all these days, but it has no curved model either. So all the sponsored artists for these top brands will have to be straight soprano players whether they like it or not (I'm not suggesting that they don't like their existing straight sops -- only that there might be some changes in expressed player preferences if more options existed). I think there's also still a bit of a stigma attached to the curved horn (see previous posts), and that may affect the choices made even by professionals.


----------



## Benjamin Allen (Aug 24, 2014)

LostConn said:


> 1. Because of its shape, a curved soprano is held closer to the body, like a miniature alto. This means that the player's right arm doesn't have to be extended out the way a straight sop typically requires. Thus, there is less stress on the right thumb, hand, and forearm -- easier to play for extended periods of time, and less punishing to the body over the course of years. Also, because the curved sop extends "down" more than "out," it's much easier to use a neck strap to bear the weight of the instrument. This enhances the benefit to the hand and arm.
> 
> 2. I personally believe that curved sopranos tend to have a slightly mellower tone than straight sopranos -- less oboeish and more saxophone-like. This is a difficult proposition to test because you need horns from the same maker that are essentially identical except for the curvature. That rules out Selmer and Yamaha, for example. It might be possible to do a careful study with Yanagisawa instruments. SOTW's own Dr. Paul Cohen has looked into this issue with vintage sopranos, and has concluded that a small but noticeable difference does exist. It is also true that among hardcore Rascher School classical players, curved Buescher sopranos are always preferred over their straight counterparts for tonal reasons.
> 
> ...


Excellent response! Good stuff.


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

I would also question whether the older horns (Buescher, Conn are the most common makes with both curved and straight) had both types built to the same acoustical design. From photos it appears that there was a lot of variation amongst both curved and straight sopranos in the years when curvies were being made, so you'd have the next question of "which generation of curved horn are you talking about?"

I will say that if I were to find myself playing any more than very intermittent soprano, I'd be investing in a curved model.


----------



## lydian (Oct 25, 2016)

I play a lot of soprano. On gigs, I play straight. It gives me the sound, look and ergos I want. My curved I’ve always considered a toy or travel/practice horn. Sounds and plays fine, but just seems like a novelty to me, right or wrong. Seems like most pros feel this way as well since the vast majority play straight.

If you want a cute little curvy though, go for it. It still sounds and plays like a real sax, so you’re not really missing out on anything.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

turf3 said:


> I would also question whether the older horns (Buescher, Conn are the most common makes with both curved and straight) had both types built to the same acoustical design.


All I know is that I once got to play a straight Buescher soprano side by side with my curved Buescher soprano. They seemed different in sound until I played the straight soprano pointed towards the wall about a foot or two away. Then they both sounded the same.


----------



## Sakshama (Jul 18, 2007)

I feel my curved soprano feels more free blowing. I feel the straight soprano needs more of my breath like a clarinet.


----------



## cliveyx (Aug 20, 2003)

These days I use a very cheap clone Yani curvy. I chose it as the pain in my right shoulder had meant me stopping playing my Elkhart straight Sop . I immediately found the curvy easier to play and it solved the pain issue from the right off. 
A word re tone production. I find it hard to recreate my old tone on the curvy which is a bit of a shame as I actually prefer my old tone to what I am getting these days. I really don't practice half as much as I did ten years ago and this is probably the real reason for the deterioration .

Re Chinese clones. It's probably accurate and fair to state that the Chinese products have made curvies both ubiquitous and cheap . 

They are predominantly distributed on the internet by a whole sector of both legit and very sketchy retail , including the professional counterfeiting gangs .
So there is even or more chance that you could end up with something saxophone shaped if you decide to tangle with the bottom end.


----------



## whamptoncourt (Dec 4, 2017)

There is a "half-way house" in this with the semi curved or saxello style. No need to hold it out, so the right arm thumb thing is no problem, but looks pretty good. The sound isn't in your face. Lots of cheapo stuff from China, but there are also available from top tier makers like R&C. I have an older Barone Taiwanese horn that's pretty good but I'm not sure if they are still available.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

whamptoncourt said:


> There is a "half-way house" in this with the semi curved or saxello style. No need to hold it out, so the right arm thumb thing is no problem, but looks pretty good. The sound isn't in your face. Lots of cheapo stuff from China, but there are also available from top tier makers like R&C. I have an older Barone Taiwanese horn that's pretty good but I'm not sure if they are still available.


Yes! Since the ‘70s, I played straight (Conn, Selmer, Keilwerth) sops as well as the Yanagisawa SC992, which I found to fatigue my ears. The Selmer Serie III with a bent neck played well, but it was heavy and I didn’t care for the tenon situation. My solution was the Borgani Jubilee straight sop with a bent neck. Bliss.


----------



## whamptoncourt (Dec 4, 2017)

Here's on of our members playing an R&C saxello. 
What’ll I Do - R&C Saxello + Gerber Solo LC


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

I recently got a great deal on a used Kessler (Chateau) curvie, and I have to say after being a straight soprano holdout for 50 some years, I really enjoy playing this curved soprano! It seems easier to hear myself on it and is much more comfortable to play for extended periods standing using a neck strap. I’m glad I added one to my collection.


----------



## Eulipion2 (Apr 21, 2003)

Pertaining to sonic differences, my Rampone semi-curved (it's NOT a Saxello!) and full curvy sound very similar, with the curvy having that more immediate, "in your face" sound, but to the listener it sounds the same.


----------



## soybean (Oct 26, 2007)

reeddoubler said:


> I recently got a great deal on a used Kessler (Chateau) curvie…


 Cool. The bell keys on the right or left? How’s the intonation on the low notes?


----------



## saxdancer (Mar 3, 2010)

I always felt silly when I thought about playing the curved sop, but for it was a much more physically comfortable horn. The straight sop would fatigue my thumb much more, even when using a neck strap.


----------



## Travsax (Jul 17, 2019)

In terms of weight on the thumb, how does a semi-curved soprano compare to a fully-curved soprano? For semi-curved, I’m think of the saxello or a soprano with only a curved neck. Surely a fully curved bell makes some difference?


----------



## Soprano_Player27 (2 mo ago)

I was looking through some of the posts on here, and a surprising number of people said they owned a curved soprano. I didn't even know that was a thing before. I was wondering if there were any major differences between the two, or if people just like the curved saxophone better.


----------



## BrianMitchellBrody (Jan 29, 2009)

Curved sops are easier to hear yourself and some people say it is easier on the hand’s especially the thumb.


----------



## dexdex (May 10, 2011)

It is also easier to record/amplify, and easier to carry around. 
I’ve been playing a curved Yanagisawa for more than 25 years. By the way, it never went through a full overhaul, a nice testimony of their amazing build quality. 
I’m currently in the process of “relearning” to play the straight horn, for fun. 
Many people don’t like the curved soprano, mainly for visual reasons. Looks like a toy, kind of clownish, they say.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

dexdex said:


> Many people don’t like the curved soprano, mainly for visual reasons. Looks like a toy, kind of clownish, they say.


A curved soprano will almost always illicit a reaction from folks wondering what the heck it is. When they ask me _what kind of saxophone is that?_ I'll always deadpan, _a small one..._


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Curved will be a ton easier on your right thumb.

I don't understand the type where the neck only has the faintest curve so you've still got to hold the thing up in the air with your right thumb.


----------



## LostConn (Feb 14, 2014)

Soprano_Player27 said:


> I was wondering if there were any major differences between the two, or if people just like the curved saxophone better.


1. Because of its shape, a curved soprano is held closer to the body, like a miniature alto. This means that the player's right arm doesn't have to be extended out the way a straight sop typically requires. Thus, there is less stress on the right thumb, hand, and forearm -- easier to play for extended periods of time, and less punishing to the body over the course of years. Also, because the curved sop extends "down" more than "out," it's much easier to use a neck strap to bear the weight of the instrument. This enhances the benefit to the hand and arm.

2. I personally believe that curved sopranos tend to have a slightly mellower tone than straight sopranos -- less oboeish and more saxophone-like. This is a difficult proposition to test because you need horns from the same maker that are essentially identical except for the curvature. That rules out Selmer and Yamaha, for example. It might be possible to do a careful study with Yanagisawa instruments. SOTW's own Dr. Paul Cohen has looked into this issue with vintage sopranos, and has concluded that a small but noticeable difference does exist. It is also true that among hardcore Rascher School classical players, curved Buescher sopranos are always preferred over their straight counterparts for tonal reasons.

3. Some players don't enjoy curved sopranos because (a) they don't like the more immediate, "in your face" sound coming from the upturned bell; and/or (b) they find the ergonomics more cramped because the bell is near the player's RH fingers; and/or (c) they believe the intonation can be less reliable than on a straight sop.

It's hard to evaluate soprano preferences overall because the curved horn is not always an option. As noted above, Selmer Paris and Yamaha don't offer curved sopranos. Keilwerth doesn't make many sopranos at all these days, but it has no curved model either. So all the sponsored artists for these top brands will have to be straight soprano players whether they like it or not (I'm not suggesting that they don't like their existing straight sops -- only that there might be some changes in expressed player preferences if more options existed). I think there's also still a bit of a stigma attached to the curved horn (see previous posts), and that may affect the choices made even by professionals.


----------



## Benjamin Allen (Aug 24, 2014)

LostConn said:


> 1. Because of its shape, a curved soprano is held closer to the body, like a miniature alto. This means that the player's right arm doesn't have to be extended out the way a straight sop typically requires. Thus, there is less stress on the right thumb, hand, and forearm -- easier to play for extended periods of time, and less punishing to the body over the course of years. Also, because the curved sop extends "down" more than "out," it's much easier to use a neck strap to bear the weight of the instrument. This enhances the benefit to the hand and arm.
> 
> 2. I personally believe that curved sopranos tend to have a slightly mellower tone than straight sopranos -- less oboeish and more saxophone-like. This is a difficult proposition to test because you need horns from the same maker that are essentially identical except for the curvature. That rules out Selmer and Yamaha, for example. It might be possible to do a careful study with Yanagisawa instruments. SOTW's own Dr. Paul Cohen has looked into this issue with vintage sopranos, and has concluded that a small but noticeable difference does exist. It is also true that among hardcore Rascher School classical players, curved Buescher sopranos are always preferred over their straight counterparts for tonal reasons.
> 
> ...


Excellent response! Good stuff.


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

I would also question whether the older horns (Buescher, Conn are the most common makes with both curved and straight) had both types built to the same acoustical design. From photos it appears that there was a lot of variation amongst both curved and straight sopranos in the years when curvies were being made, so you'd have the next question of "which generation of curved horn are you talking about?"

I will say that if I were to find myself playing any more than very intermittent soprano, I'd be investing in a curved model.


----------



## lydian (Oct 25, 2016)

I play a lot of soprano. On gigs, I play straight. It gives me the sound, look and ergos I want. My curved I’ve always considered a toy or travel/practice horn. Sounds and plays fine, but just seems like a novelty to me, right or wrong. Seems like most pros feel this way as well since the vast majority play straight.

If you want a cute little curvy though, go for it. It still sounds and plays like a real sax, so you’re not really missing out on anything.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

turf3 said:


> I would also question whether the older horns (Buescher, Conn are the most common makes with both curved and straight) had both types built to the same acoustical design.


All I know is that I once got to play a straight Buescher soprano side by side with my curved Buescher soprano. They seemed different in sound until I played the straight soprano pointed towards the wall about a foot or two away. Then they both sounded the same.


----------



## Sakshama (Jul 18, 2007)

I feel my curved soprano feels more free blowing. I feel the straight soprano needs more of my breath like a clarinet.


----------



## cliveyx (Aug 20, 2003)

These days I use a very cheap clone Yani curvy. I chose it as the pain in my right shoulder had meant me stopping playing my Elkhart straight Sop . I immediately found the curvy easier to play and it solved the pain issue from the right off. 
A word re tone production. I find it hard to recreate my old tone on the curvy which is a bit of a shame as I actually prefer my old tone to what I am getting these days. I really don't practice half as much as I did ten years ago and this is probably the real reason for the deterioration .

Re Chinese clones. It's probably accurate and fair to state that the Chinese products have made curvies both ubiquitous and cheap . 

They are predominantly distributed on the internet by a whole sector of both legit and very sketchy retail , including the professional counterfeiting gangs .
So there is even or more chance that you could end up with something saxophone shaped if you decide to tangle with the bottom end.


----------



## whamptoncourt (Dec 4, 2017)

There is a "half-way house" in this with the semi curved or saxello style. No need to hold it out, so the right arm thumb thing is no problem, but looks pretty good. The sound isn't in your face. Lots of cheapo stuff from China, but there are also available from top tier makers like R&C. I have an older Barone Taiwanese horn that's pretty good but I'm not sure if they are still available.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

whamptoncourt said:


> There is a "half-way house" in this with the semi curved or saxello style. No need to hold it out, so the right arm thumb thing is no problem, but looks pretty good. The sound isn't in your face. Lots of cheapo stuff from China, but there are also available from top tier makers like R&C. I have an older Barone Taiwanese horn that's pretty good but I'm not sure if they are still available.


Yes! Since the ‘70s, I played straight (Conn, Selmer, Keilwerth) sops as well as the Yanagisawa SC992, which I found to fatigue my ears. The Selmer Serie III with a bent neck played well, but it was heavy and I didn’t care for the tenon situation. My solution was the Borgani Jubilee straight sop with a bent neck. Bliss.


----------



## whamptoncourt (Dec 4, 2017)

Here's on of our members playing an R&C saxello. 
What’ll I Do - R&C Saxello + Gerber Solo LC


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

I recently got a great deal on a used Kessler (Chateau) curvie, and I have to say after being a straight soprano holdout for 50 some years, I really enjoy playing this curved soprano! It seems easier to hear myself on it and is much more comfortable to play for extended periods standing using a neck strap. I’m glad I added one to my collection.


----------



## Eulipion2 (Apr 21, 2003)

Pertaining to sonic differences, my Rampone semi-curved (it's NOT a Saxello!) and full curvy sound very similar, with the curvy having that more immediate, "in your face" sound, but to the listener it sounds the same.


----------



## soybean (Oct 26, 2007)

reeddoubler said:


> I recently got a great deal on a used Kessler (Chateau) curvie…


 Cool. The bell keys on the right or left? How’s the intonation on the low notes?


----------



## saxdancer (Mar 3, 2010)

I always felt silly when I thought about playing the curved sop, but for it was a much more physically comfortable horn. The straight sop would fatigue my thumb much more, even when using a neck strap.


----------



## Travsax (Jul 17, 2019)

In terms of weight on the thumb, how does a semi-curved soprano compare to a fully-curved soprano? For semi-curved, I’m think of the saxello or a soprano with only a curved neck. Surely a fully curved bell makes some difference?


----------



## Soprano_Player27 (2 mo ago)

I was looking through some of the posts on here, and a surprising number of people said they owned a curved soprano. I didn't even know that was a thing before. I was wondering if there were any major differences between the two, or if people just like the curved saxophone better.


----------



## BrianMitchellBrody (Jan 29, 2009)

Curved sops are easier to hear yourself and some people say it is easier on the hand’s especially the thumb.


----------



## dexdex (May 10, 2011)

It is also easier to record/amplify, and easier to carry around. 
I’ve been playing a curved Yanagisawa for more than 25 years. By the way, it never went through a full overhaul, a nice testimony of their amazing build quality. 
I’m currently in the process of “relearning” to play the straight horn, for fun. 
Many people don’t like the curved soprano, mainly for visual reasons. Looks like a toy, kind of clownish, they say.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

dexdex said:


> Many people don’t like the curved soprano, mainly for visual reasons. Looks like a toy, kind of clownish, they say.


A curved soprano will almost always illicit a reaction from folks wondering what the heck it is. When they ask me _what kind of saxophone is that?_ I'll always deadpan, _a small one..._


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Curved will be a ton easier on your right thumb.

I don't understand the type where the neck only has the faintest curve so you've still got to hold the thing up in the air with your right thumb.


----------



## LostConn (Feb 14, 2014)

Soprano_Player27 said:


> I was wondering if there were any major differences between the two, or if people just like the curved saxophone better.


1. Because of its shape, a curved soprano is held closer to the body, like a miniature alto. This means that the player's right arm doesn't have to be extended out the way a straight sop typically requires. Thus, there is less stress on the right thumb, hand, and forearm -- easier to play for extended periods of time, and less punishing to the body over the course of years. Also, because the curved sop extends "down" more than "out," it's much easier to use a neck strap to bear the weight of the instrument. This enhances the benefit to the hand and arm.

2. I personally believe that curved sopranos tend to have a slightly mellower tone than straight sopranos -- less oboeish and more saxophone-like. This is a difficult proposition to test because you need horns from the same maker that are essentially identical except for the curvature. That rules out Selmer and Yamaha, for example. It might be possible to do a careful study with Yanagisawa instruments. SOTW's own Dr. Paul Cohen has looked into this issue with vintage sopranos, and has concluded that a small but noticeable difference does exist. It is also true that among hardcore Rascher School classical players, curved Buescher sopranos are always preferred over their straight counterparts for tonal reasons.

3. Some players don't enjoy curved sopranos because (a) they don't like the more immediate, "in your face" sound coming from the upturned bell; and/or (b) they find the ergonomics more cramped because the bell is near the player's RH fingers; and/or (c) they believe the intonation can be less reliable than on a straight sop.

It's hard to evaluate soprano preferences overall because the curved horn is not always an option. As noted above, Selmer Paris and Yamaha don't offer curved sopranos. Keilwerth doesn't make many sopranos at all these days, but it has no curved model either. So all the sponsored artists for these top brands will have to be straight soprano players whether they like it or not (I'm not suggesting that they don't like their existing straight sops -- only that there might be some changes in expressed player preferences if more options existed). I think there's also still a bit of a stigma attached to the curved horn (see previous posts), and that may affect the choices made even by professionals.


----------



## Benjamin Allen (Aug 24, 2014)

LostConn said:


> 1. Because of its shape, a curved soprano is held closer to the body, like a miniature alto. This means that the player's right arm doesn't have to be extended out the way a straight sop typically requires. Thus, there is less stress on the right thumb, hand, and forearm -- easier to play for extended periods of time, and less punishing to the body over the course of years. Also, because the curved sop extends "down" more than "out," it's much easier to use a neck strap to bear the weight of the instrument. This enhances the benefit to the hand and arm.
> 
> 2. I personally believe that curved sopranos tend to have a slightly mellower tone than straight sopranos -- less oboeish and more saxophone-like. This is a difficult proposition to test because you need horns from the same maker that are essentially identical except for the curvature. That rules out Selmer and Yamaha, for example. It might be possible to do a careful study with Yanagisawa instruments. SOTW's own Dr. Paul Cohen has looked into this issue with vintage sopranos, and has concluded that a small but noticeable difference does exist. It is also true that among hardcore Rascher School classical players, curved Buescher sopranos are always preferred over their straight counterparts for tonal reasons.
> 
> ...


Excellent response! Good stuff.


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

I would also question whether the older horns (Buescher, Conn are the most common makes with both curved and straight) had both types built to the same acoustical design. From photos it appears that there was a lot of variation amongst both curved and straight sopranos in the years when curvies were being made, so you'd have the next question of "which generation of curved horn are you talking about?"

I will say that if I were to find myself playing any more than very intermittent soprano, I'd be investing in a curved model.


----------



## lydian (Oct 25, 2016)

I play a lot of soprano. On gigs, I play straight. It gives me the sound, look and ergos I want. My curved I’ve always considered a toy or travel/practice horn. Sounds and plays fine, but just seems like a novelty to me, right or wrong. Seems like most pros feel this way as well since the vast majority play straight.

If you want a cute little curvy though, go for it. It still sounds and plays like a real sax, so you’re not really missing out on anything.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

turf3 said:


> I would also question whether the older horns (Buescher, Conn are the most common makes with both curved and straight) had both types built to the same acoustical design.


All I know is that I once got to play a straight Buescher soprano side by side with my curved Buescher soprano. They seemed different in sound until I played the straight soprano pointed towards the wall about a foot or two away. Then they both sounded the same.


----------



## Sakshama (Jul 18, 2007)

I feel my curved soprano feels more free blowing. I feel the straight soprano needs more of my breath like a clarinet.


----------



## cliveyx (Aug 20, 2003)

These days I use a very cheap clone Yani curvy. I chose it as the pain in my right shoulder had meant me stopping playing my Elkhart straight Sop . I immediately found the curvy easier to play and it solved the pain issue from the right off. 
A word re tone production. I find it hard to recreate my old tone on the curvy which is a bit of a shame as I actually prefer my old tone to what I am getting these days. I really don't practice half as much as I did ten years ago and this is probably the real reason for the deterioration .

Re Chinese clones. It's probably accurate and fair to state that the Chinese products have made curvies both ubiquitous and cheap . 

They are predominantly distributed on the internet by a whole sector of both legit and very sketchy retail , including the professional counterfeiting gangs .
So there is even or more chance that you could end up with something saxophone shaped if you decide to tangle with the bottom end.


----------



## whamptoncourt (Dec 4, 2017)

There is a "half-way house" in this with the semi curved or saxello style. No need to hold it out, so the right arm thumb thing is no problem, but looks pretty good. The sound isn't in your face. Lots of cheapo stuff from China, but there are also available from top tier makers like R&C. I have an older Barone Taiwanese horn that's pretty good but I'm not sure if they are still available.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

whamptoncourt said:


> There is a "half-way house" in this with the semi curved or saxello style. No need to hold it out, so the right arm thumb thing is no problem, but looks pretty good. The sound isn't in your face. Lots of cheapo stuff from China, but there are also available from top tier makers like R&C. I have an older Barone Taiwanese horn that's pretty good but I'm not sure if they are still available.


Yes! Since the ‘70s, I played straight (Conn, Selmer, Keilwerth) sops as well as the Yanagisawa SC992, which I found to fatigue my ears. The Selmer Serie III with a bent neck played well, but it was heavy and I didn’t care for the tenon situation. My solution was the Borgani Jubilee straight sop with a bent neck. Bliss.


----------



## whamptoncourt (Dec 4, 2017)

Here's on of our members playing an R&C saxello. 
What’ll I Do - R&C Saxello + Gerber Solo LC


----------



## reeddoubler (Dec 16, 2006)

I recently got a great deal on a used Kessler (Chateau) curvie, and I have to say after being a straight soprano holdout for 50 some years, I really enjoy playing this curved soprano! It seems easier to hear myself on it and is much more comfortable to play for extended periods standing using a neck strap. I’m glad I added one to my collection.


----------



## Eulipion2 (Apr 21, 2003)

Pertaining to sonic differences, my Rampone semi-curved (it's NOT a Saxello!) and full curvy sound very similar, with the curvy having that more immediate, "in your face" sound, but to the listener it sounds the same.


----------



## soybean (Oct 26, 2007)

reeddoubler said:


> I recently got a great deal on a used Kessler (Chateau) curvie…


 Cool. The bell keys on the right or left? How’s the intonation on the low notes?


----------



## saxdancer (Mar 3, 2010)

I always felt silly when I thought about playing the curved sop, but for it was a much more physically comfortable horn. The straight sop would fatigue my thumb much more, even when using a neck strap.


----------



## Travsax (Jul 17, 2019)

In terms of weight on the thumb, how does a semi-curved soprano compare to a fully-curved soprano? For semi-curved, I’m think of the saxello or a soprano with only a curved neck. Surely a fully curved bell makes some difference?


----------

